# s15conversion



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

wanting to do an s15 conversion on my 95 240. but i'm having problems finding the fenders and head lights. just wondering if anyone knows if the fenders off of a 97-98 240 are the same as an s15 silvia. also if anyone knows where i can get a rear spoiler (with the triangle break light) from a silvia i would love to know.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1. read the fuggin sticky in my sig (excuse me for my rudeness.. but seriously, this is like my 3rd "s15 conversion" question in one day.. a new record)
2. front fenders off 97-98 240's are NOT the same as s15 front fenders
3. s15 rear end conversions have not been done. why?? it's not worth it. i would estimate the rear end conversion would cost 5-8k if it's even possible.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

You can get the whole S15 conversion from Extreme Dimensions for like 2g plus shipping. It comes with fiberglass fenders but the front is a little heavier than the rear. So you will have a little better weight distribution. The website is www.extremedimensions.com. If you use the metal on your car already itll cost alot because of all of the fabrication and crap. So thats what I would suggest getting.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think that kit includes the rear s15 lights


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea pretty sure it doesn't either.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

No it doesnt have the S15 tail lights. You will have to have that custom fabricated to the back of your 240 and it probably wont be cheap either. That S15 conversion is just the front end. Ive never seen the S15 tailights in a S14 either. Some ones that I have seen that look good are Skyline and Supra. They are a little more easier to come by also. Its all in how much $$$$ you wanna spend.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i don't think that kit includes the rear s15 lights


My bad dude I meant the whole S15 front end conversion. I doubt they even make the whole S15 conversion because it would be way to expensive. And I doubt that the taillight will fit either.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's been done before (kazama s14) but it's super rare and i don't believe that there are any "kits" for it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats good though, once they start mkaing kits, then more people will start buying, the more rare the better


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It will never be a kit - its just too hard to do.


----------

